# Player Looking for a group in St. Louis, MO



## edge3343 (Jun 10, 2005)

I'm a very experienced 3.5 player looking for a D&D group.

I used to be in alsih20's gaming group back in Memphis but I am starting seminary in St. Louis. I am available most weekends. I do have a heavy school/work load in the fall so my availability my drop off a bit then. 

Anyway, email me at dusenbutt@yahoo.com.


----------



## alsih2o (Jun 10, 2005)

Edge is guaranteed to enhance any game he plays in. Good gamer, excellent balance of humor vs. keepin' it moving, inventive and good with the rules wihtout crossing into rules-lawyer. (Make him make you spaghetti! *drool*)


 My name is Alsih2o and I approve of this message.

 As seen on TV.

 Not valid with other offers.

 One Edge 3343 per offer.

 Not intended for children under 12.


----------



## Beale Knight (Jun 11, 2005)

*You want this guy in your group.*

Yes you do. Edge plays PCs with interesting quirks without making them distracting, unbelieveable, comic jokes. We've gotten lots of laughs from how he's played his characters, but it's come from his being in character. He takes the game and the play seriously - while keeping it all fun. 

Edge has played Killian the pyromanical dwarf cursed to look human and Dumb Bear the elf barbarian with an INT of aroundabout 4 in the "Where I Play" storyhour link below, and Walther the wanna be cloistered adventuring wizard in the "Where I DM" link. 

And his spaghetti is the winner. Plus he's been known to make beer. And not only does his wife happily have no problem with his gaming, she's even gone on food runs for us mid-session!  

Told you you want him in your group. But you only get him until he moves back here in however many years that takes. Then he's back with us.


----------



## Greylock (Jun 12, 2005)

*bump* 

Hey, Edge. I may be in St. Louis on business in about a month. I may have a chance to say howdy.

Folks, Edge here is one of the finest players I've ever had the pleasure of gaming with. Don't pass him up.


----------



## edge3343 (Jun 12, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> *bump*
> 
> Hey, Edge. I may be in St. Louis on business in about a month. I may have a chance to say howdy.
> 
> Folks, Edge here is one of the finest players I've ever had the pleasure of gaming with. Don't pass him up.




Sweet, just say, "when"


----------



## Dwarven Godfather (Jun 16, 2005)

*Groups in St. Louis!!!*

Hey Edge,
  If you are close to any of the Fantasy shops in St. Louis, I recommend going to these shops and just talking with the workers there, they should be able to hook you up with a group or two and maybe even three. There is a Fantasy shop in Florissant and St. Charles which is the Headquarters and is big right of highway 94.

  Most of the time you will be able to find a DM who is looking for more players or knows of a group that is looking for Players also. I sure hope this helps you find what you are looking for...                                        Dwarven Godfather


----------



## edge3343 (Jun 16, 2005)

Dwarven Godfather said:
			
		

> Hey Edge,
> If you are close to any of the Fantasy shops in St. Louis, I recommend going to these shops and just talking with the workers there, they should be able to hook you up with a group or two and maybe even three. There is a Fantasy shop in Florissant and St. Charles which is the Headquarters and is big right of highway 94.
> 
> Most of the time you will be able to find a DM who is looking for more players or knows of a group that is looking for Players also. I sure hope this helps you find what you are looking for...                                        Dwarven Godfather




Got any shop names. I have looked in the Yellow pages and on the interweb fir game shop and can't find any. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## Dwarven Godfather (Jun 17, 2005)

*The Fantasy Shop(s) online!!!*

Hey Edge,

  I'll give you their Website and that should hook you up and getting there anyway, Their website is www.fantasyshoponline.com. I would also invite you into my game, but it's a major project and I don't know when I'll be starting since I'm also involved with my three daughters and their Girl Scouts, so it could be next month or next year before I'm ready to run anything along with showing my oldest daughter and my 12 year old brother-in-law how to play the game as well. So I'm pretty booked gaming wise.

                                                                Dwarven Godfather


----------



## edge3343 (Jun 17, 2005)

Dwarven Godfather said:
			
		

> Hey Edge,
> 
> I'll give you their Website and that should hook you up and getting there anyway, Their website is www.fantasyshoponline.com. I would also invite you into my game, but it's a major project and I don't know when I'll be starting since I'm also involved with my three daughters and their Girl Scouts, so it could be next month or next year before I'm ready to run anything along with showing my oldest daughter and my 12 year old brother-in-law how to play the game as well. So I'm pretty booked gaming wise.
> 
> Dwarven Godfather





Thanks DG! I'll get over there today and check it out.

Let me know if you every want to game sometime. It's becomming very obvious to me that I need to get away from Seminaary life and do some Role Playing if only for a  few hours each month....

Oh and 12-year old brother-in-law!!??


----------



## Dwarven Godfather (Jun 18, 2005)

*Oh yeah!!!*

My wife and I were just dating  and she was also living with my parents and me, kind of cool. Her mom called and had some news for her since she just moved out of her parents house. Her other brother and sister-in-law have been trying to have a child for some time as well, so she thought is was news on them expecting and her mom has been waiting for the menopause to kick in at that time as well.
  My wife and I was up at a game store that is no longer in business since the owner got really mad at everyone that was helping run the store at that time, I was one of those people.But anyway, I had the feeling that her mom was pregnant and was really funny about the whole situation. Where are you at, in the city or county? I live in Ferguson. The reason I ask is that I know there is a seminary in Howdershell road in Florissant which is my old stomping grounds some I lived in Florissant for 21 years with a 3 year vacation in Virginia Beach, Virginia (military time).


----------



## Limper (Jun 18, 2005)

Grew up in Ferguson myself and live on the south side of the city now.

What sort of game are you looking for?


----------



## edge3343 (Jun 18, 2005)

Limper said:
			
		

> Grew up in Ferguson myself and live on the south side of the city now.
> 
> What sort of game are you looking for?



Any kind of 3.5 game. Not to much in to D20 modern though. I could get into it I suppose. I just never really tried.


----------



## Dwarven Godfather (Jun 20, 2005)

I'm working on a Forgotten Realms around Phlan and the Moonsea area, I have just recently gotten back into D&D so I'm trying to get caught up on Forgotten Realms 1 and 2nd Edition stuff for 3rd/3.5 Edition, so I would have a wealth of info on areas.
  I'm also working on another campaign for beginners, my daughter and her friend or my daughter and Brother-in-law which could be around the Unapproachable East or the Silver Marches area. I was away from Dungeons and Dragons for a long time and into the Palladium system but it got really old when they did not want to revamp or convert over to the OGL license which could get alot more players into the system and would be really easy for the system on top of that.


----------



## Greylock (Jul 11, 2005)

Any luck yet, Ash?

*bump*


----------



## Dwarven Godfather (Jul 12, 2005)

Last E-mail to me, he said something about a Star Wars game that he said he has been itching to play for sometime now. That was about a week or so ago.


----------

